# PHP web hosting



## j2603 (Oct 12, 2004)

I am using www.7host.com for my web hosting and they claim to support PHP. So, I wanted to ask if I create a website using PHP and test it with Apache server on my Mac and then transfer it to their server, which as I understand Windows OS, is it going to work? Does it matter what PHP release they are using?


----------



## Jeffo (Oct 12, 2004)

i could matter what version of php they are running.  but if you and they are running the same version of php it should render the same.  chances are it will render the same anyways unless you versions are drastically different.  at least this is my experience with it.


----------



## Gnomo (Oct 12, 2004)

Will it work?  Most likely yes.  As long as you are running the same major release (ie PHP 4) you should not have any major issues.  There may be some minor problems if you try to use a function that does not exist their version of PHP, but this would only happen if they were several versions behind (ie. PHP 4.1 vs 4.3) or if you had some extra functionalities compiled in (ie LDAP) that they did not.

To avoid this I would suggest putting up a phpinfo() script and find out what is available for you to use.

The only major disconnect that I know of between working on a Mac and then switching to a windows environment is that windows does not accept negative timestamps, but as long as you aren't trying to have any dates pre 1970 you shouldn't have a problem with that.


----------



## j2603 (Oct 12, 2004)

yeah, looks like i am going to be ok. thanks.


----------



## Adonsa (Mar 14, 2005)

OK, I'm competing for the dumb question of the month.   Appreciate your indulgence. 

I want to run phpBB and don't have a domain name from network solutions yet (but that's not an issue with me at this time).  I would like to run phpBB from 2nd  Mac at home connected to router, where having a specific domain name is low priority.  

What numeric IP address would I then tell people who wish to access the site?  Then I gotta to uh, open appropriate port(s) thru the router, I guess.  

My local ISP sold out to a Utah company, I asked their call center guy if they would mind if I hang a server on my DSL, the guy went clueless on me.  He not only doesn't give a damn what I do on my DSL line, he totally had no idea what I was asking.  So, looks like I'm ok to do whatever I want to on my DSL line.

Sure look forward to your insights and knowledge.  
Much appreciate,
Adonsa


----------



## Robn Kester (Mar 14, 2005)

j2603 - You can always just try it and if it works great, if not, find out what went wrong and work around it.

Adonsa - the IP depends on what IP you are provided. Most likely it changes everytime your connection is reinstated (PPPoE or whatever).

To give people access, you would need to know the IP, and then open either that machine to the net OR open the appropriate p0rts (safer) for the BB to work.

THe alt solution would be to use a service like dyndns to point to your phpBB site, so they dont have to use the IP. dyndns.org has a free service that will probably do the trick for you for now.

http://www.dyndns.org/services/dns/dyndns/

It keeps up with IP address changes so the same name always gets you to the server you are hosting.

The only real concerns here are security and bandwidth.


----------



## Adonsa (Mar 14, 2005)

Robn, thanks much for your reply and for the url.  Fortunately, I have a static IP.  I still appreciate finding out about dyndns.org.  Appreciate your reminding me about security, in my case limited by the MacSense router's capabilities and the fact that I'll be using a Mac and not an IBM-PC or clone. 

In light of that, setting it up off a DSL will give me time to learn the phpBB software, get it like I want it, and then have time to select a web host.

Thanks again, I much appreciate.

Adonsa


----------



## northmendo.com (Mar 14, 2005)

listen you should try Vizaweb.com I use it and i think it is much better web server


----------



## Robn Kester (Mar 14, 2005)

The static IP is a good thing. It means that you are one step closer to being in control of your host capabilities. However I do want to remind you that security is a big issue with a host and if you are not prepared you can get blindsided easily. There are so many jerks out there who are doing nothing but polling IPs looking for open ports, easily hackable shells, venerable SSH, etc. Just make sure to do your homework before opening anything up to the net.

r


----------



## Adonsa (Mar 16, 2005)

northmendo.com said:
			
		

> listen you should try Vizaweb.com I use it and i think it is much better web server


 Thanks much, I bookmarked their site for future consideration.

Thanks Robn.  I will first launch web forum site on my own static IP for testing, then later move it to a web host.  Hope phpBB can transition from a Mac to a Pee Cee based server if that becomes necessary.

Thanks again,
Adonsa


----------



## mdnky (Mar 16, 2005)

Moved from _Programming & Scripting_ to _Web Dev_.


----------

